# Lights for utility trailer tow behind fver



## cajuncamper (Jul 24, 2012)

Need help please, installed a hitch on rear of Fifth wheel to pull a 5x10 trailer w/ golf cart. I need to appl. a 4 pulg wire to rear of camper for lights to utility trailer were should I wire 4 plug tail to on camper.  
Thanks


----------



## Angrard (Aug 19, 2012)

cajuncamper;78653 said:
			
		

> Need help please, installed a hitch on rear of Fifth wheel to pull a 5x10 trailer w/ golf cart. I need to appl. a 4 pulg wire to rear of camper for led tubes to utility trailer were should I wire 4 plug tail to on camper.
> Thanks


No idea are your lights LED ones?


----------



## C Nash (Aug 19, 2012)

Park light, brake light. right turn signal and left turn signal.  Tie into the wiring harness on the rear of the rv.  Be sure to have a good ground between the 5th wheel and utility trailer


----------

